
iMac Pro and 2018 MacBook Pro Must Pass Diagnostic to Function After Some Repair - protomyth
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/10/04/t2-macs-must-pass-diagnostics-for-certain-repairs/
======
damm
Apple has some of the stupidest people who do Apple Repair anyway.

They require you to replace a logic board when a cold solder joint is the
problem. Great for Apple; bad for you (because it costs money)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/rossmanngroup](https://www.youtube.com/user/rossmanngroup)

Hope his store survives (and everything in it) damned fires.

